# Lutino Pearl - No bald spot



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I have read several times that lutino cockatiels usually have bald spots. I have a lutino pearl (female) with no balding at all. She is a very 'pretty' bird who is also more delicate (smaller) than my other cockatiels (whiteface pied and pearl pied). 

Why is it that some lutino's do not get the trademark balding? Not sure what her parents mutations are. 

Thanks.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

When 2 lutino cockatiel mutations breed their chicks will get a bald spot, I don't recommend breeding to of the same mutation together because there could also be smaller chicks and DIS in the egg(when the chick dies in the egg)
It seems to me that your cockatiel was Breeded correctly! 
I think the parents are a pearl split to lutino with a lutino(I'm not really sure):lol:


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

The original lutino cockatiel had a bald spot, and since mutations like lutino are stabilized with lots of inbreeding, now many lutino cockatiels have a bald spot. There's nothing saying that a lutino _must_ have a bald spot, it's just a trait that's been passed along with lutino because so many lutinos have it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Breeders are trying to get rid of the bald spot in lutino and pearls so it is excellent that your lutino pearl has a fully feathered head.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello. My cockatiel is also a lutino and she also doesn't have a bold spot. She has a lot of feathers on her head actually. I love her cute feathery head. Mine is a tall girl though.


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

sadie's a regular pearl pied and she has always has a bald spot. :/


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

dearblythe said:


> sadie's a regular pearl pied and she has always has a bald spot. :/


The bald spot doesn't make them any less loveable though!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pearl can cause thinning behind the crest so they are more prone to the bald spots as well. I agree, they're still adorable!


----------

